# Playlist Privacy



## benabelly (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

Yes, I did a search. 

I have the Directv whole home system with one genie and 3 clients. Since all of them share one playlist, I'm trying to find out if there's a way to hide individual recordings between the genie and/or any of the 3 clients. In other words, if I record something on one box, can I hide that recording so it doesn't show up in the playlist on any of the other boxes? 

I was sure that when the installer was here, he showed me some way to do that, but I don't remember what it was and no one at Directv seems to know either.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Ignore this response. It's completely incorrect.


I'm sure that someone will be here to post the exact menus to go through in order to accomplish this. But somewhere in the menu of the recording DVR, there is an option where you can tell the DVR to share or not to share its contents. If you set this to "don't share", you can still see programming from the other DVR's that do share on the Don't share DVR.


----------



## benabelly (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks.

I think I've found out that you can't hide the playlist between the genie and mini-clients because the clients depend on the genie for everything. That's ok. I really just want to be able to hide individual recordings and/or groups or at least block them with a password, or something. 

If anyone knows any way to do that, please let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't read the first portion of your question carefully enough. I thought that you had multiple DVR's. If you're asking of you can share some programs with all clients but block other programs to certain clients, then my answer is incorrect.

As you surmised, you can setup parental controls, which will require passwords and control programming that way. But the passwords would need to be entered anywhere you view the protected programming, not just specific clients.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

benabelly;3166524 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I've found out that you can't hide the playlist between the genie and mini-clients because the clients depend on the genie for everything. That's ok. I really just want to be able to hide individual recordings and/or groups or at least block them with a password, or something.
> 
> ...


That is not possible. The client is basically a front end for the Genie. For all purposes, when using the client, you are using the Genie.

- Merg


----------

